# Looking ibew job- Resume



## quarky2001 (May 29, 2014)

You probably won't be too interested in my reply, but I'll take the time to give one anyways.

I see people post ads on Kijiji and such all the time where I live, looking for jobs in the electrical trade. Take this advice: an employer is not going online to look for you. They want someone who has the initiative to get out of the house, approach them with a resume (even if they aren't advertising a position), shake their hand, and convince them that they could be a valuable member of their company.

It sounds old fashioned, but it's tested and true. No one wants someone who "fishes" for a job on the internet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

quarky2001 said:


> No one wants someone who "fishes" for a job on the internet.


Amazing.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dutkixx said:


> Hello I'm looking good job I'll everyday work hard and I'm a good worker
> 
> 
> Damian Garfield, NJ 07026 [email protected]
> ...


Pm me I have an open position.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Julius, you may want to email him. He probably can't PM yet.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Damian is fishing for a non-union job on the union page???

Installed lighting control systems 120V/277V???
You mean 120v & 277V?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

active1 said:


> Damian is fishing for a non-union job on the union page???
> 
> Installed lighting control systems 120V/277V???
> You mean 120v & 277V?


Thought the same thing.

Well.......at least the guy wants to work.

Good luck Damian.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Dutkixx!

Best of luck in getting a new job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> Damian is fishing for a non-union job on the union page???
> 
> Installed lighting control systems 120V/277V???
> You mean 120v & 277V?


Could be a matter of translation, English isn't his first language.


----------

